# bareback riding



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

I wish I could ride bareback this well! :shock:


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

me too.. I'm gunna start practicing lol


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

oooo! I can to the barrel pattern barback only at a trot, workin at the canter but already fell off like 5 times lol!


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

Im very impressed to say the least


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

she's got one sticky tush!!! I'm impressed!!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Incredible. O.O
I'm jealous of their riding skills. lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She is very good. I can ride a lope and run bareback but only in a straight line or with big turns. Any circles that small and I have trouble staying on. WOW!!


----------



## Chestnut Eventer (Mar 21, 2009)

wow that girl sure can ride.I loove bareback riding,its good for feeling the rythem of your horse.


----------



## Inselpferdchen (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow, thats great.
I can't ride without saddle  , to stupid :wink:


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

She's great! I used to be amazing bareback on this little lesson pony.. then I got my horse and rode with a saddle because she was a little unpredictable lol.
I need to start working on that again!


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

That was awesome. I think we all wish we could stick like that.


----------

